# ImmiCard as a Travel document



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have one question about ImmiCard which is issued for certain visa holders like asylum seekers and refugees as a form of identity. my question is: 

Can a person with ImmiCard travel out of Australia freely or he has to apply for other kind of travel document if he needs to travel out ? what is his travel limitations ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

An ImmiCard is simply an identification document. It doesn't carry any entry or travel rights. If someone has applied for a protection visa, they'd need to see if it came with any sort of bridging visa and if so, what rights may exist on that bridging visa.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> An ImmiCard is simply an identification document. It doesn't carry any entry or travel rights. If someone has applied for a protection visa, they'd need to see if it came with any sort of bridging visa and if so, what rights may exist on that bridging visa.


After some research i found this piece of information in Australian Customs & Border Protection website under ((Frequently Asked Questions for AMS ImmiCard holders in Australia)):



> The ImmiCard is to be used as your official travel document for one-way, single travel and entry to Australia. Your ImmiCard contains a machine readable zone that allows your visa to be checked electronically by airline staff. You must present your ImmiCard at the airport or you will not be able to travel.





> Can I use my ImmiCard for any future travel after I arrive in Australia?
> 
> Your ImmiCard will only let you travel to and enter Australia once. If you need to travel overseas after
> arriving in Australia, you will need to apply for a travel-related document through the Australian
> Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade. See: https://www.passports.gov.au/Web/index.aspx


the source: Click here 

So it seems it could be used once to enter Australia as a travel document for Refugees & Humanitarian visa holders, moreover they used to get Document for Travel to Australia (DFTTA) and Immicards has been progressively replacing the DFTTA since May 2015. But other than that first time to land in Australia it is used only as an identification document as you said.


----------

